# I'm Too Attached To My Friend



## AnxiousCollegeStudent (Aug 3, 2017)

I think I'm too attached to my best friend and it's causing a lot of anxiety. We met about six months ago and became close fast. For the past 4 months we've talked everyday. I've been on summer break during this time and I haven't had anything to do since I didn't get a summer job. With all this extra time I ended up becoming more attached to my friend. I'm always looking forward to when we can talk and when he's busy and not replying it makes me worry. If he isn't texting back whenever he can I feel like our friendship is ending or he's slowly caring less about me.

He considers me a very close friend too, but I don't think it's on the same level as me. He also works full time and has other things going on in his life so he does get busy. 

I keep having this fear that one day he's going to get fed up with me or just get tired of talking to me everyday and we'll grow distant. I'm afraid because if this happens I feel like I'll have no one to talk to. I haven't had someone who I considered a "best friend" in so long, so I'm not used to feeling so attached to a friend. 

Does anyone have advice on how to not feel so attached? Or how to stop worrying about him getting tired of being my friend. I wish I had other things to keep my occupied so that I wouldn't think about it so much, but I've had little interest in anything the past few months besides talking to him.


----------

